

Email Marketing tips for Reducing your Unsubscriptions - koichi
http://okdork.com/2010/07/30/6-email-marketing-tips-for-reducing-your-unsubscriptions/

======
russell
Good tips. Make the unsubscribe page an opportunity to fix the problem that is
annoying your user, such as reducing frequency.

